

Should Silicon Valley Move to Cleveland? - PaulHoule
http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/the_next_silicon_valley/2013/12/move_silicon_valley_america_needs_a_tech_hub_in_a_place_where_it_s_welcome.html#!

======
walshemj
No

1 Sand hill road VC's dont like to drive more than a few miles to see a
company. 2 Ohio Labor law isn't as liberal as CA so start ups will face
problems with non competes and in moving liberal employees to red states 3
Because it is a fly over state with zero appeal.

